# Trumpeter MiG-3



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trumpy's 1/48 MiG-3 kit is VERY good! Lots of detail and good parts fit. My only criticism would be that there's no positive way to attach the canopy in the open position, and there are (of course) no seat belts included.




























BTW, the first two pics were taken with my Canon Rebel, but the last one was with my Galaxy 5's 16 Megapixel camera. The raw pic is 5312 pixels wide.  Lots of compression artifacts and poor depth of field, though.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mo' bigger pictures:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/planes/mig3.html


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I'm not real big on WWII Russian A/C, but I have to admit that's a pretty neat looking plane!

Good paint job too! One thing that makes it look so cool.

John, is that the early or late version?

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It says late version on da box!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks super! I got the corrected resin radiator (the kit part is wayyyyyyyyy off) but haven't gotten around to building the kit yet.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dern.
Oh well, sometimes I just want to build one OTB just to get something done.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

John P said:


> It says late version on da box!


Crap! I just bought one based on your liking of the kit but I thought it looked like the early version!! Guess I should have waited to get your answer, huh? The whole reason for axing. I saw it on Squadron's big sale and went ahead and ordered it. I'm not a big Russian WWII A/C fan but you sure made this one look good enough to buy. Plus you said it was a good kit, not too familiar with Trumy A/C kits.

Oh well, long as it looks similar to this version will be good'nuff for me.

Thanks, 
JP


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trumpy's kits are always good to _build_, but they may have accuracy issues. 
And some are better than other, of course. The MiG struck me as being as good as, say, an Accurate Miniatures kit. The Whirlwind I built before it, I'd call just average.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Double post, sorry.

Deleted.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I like building out of the box. this is fine work


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tanks! 

Yeah, sometimes you've got to fight the AMS and forget things like seatbelts.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

John P said:


> Tanks!
> 
> Yeah, sometimes you've got to fight the AMS and forget things like seatbelts.


Adding seatbelts, is that like having AOBS (almost out of box syndrome)?

Carl-


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

lovely paint job. i like the subtle weathering


----------

